# Set Projector Upside Down



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a new setup where the projector is now sat on top of a 7 foot high room divider type piece. Now, projectors are meant to either be set table hight right side up or ceiling mounted upside down. So without angling it extremely downward and have to use the keystone A TON, then the image is projected with the bottom of the screen starting at about 6 feet. The projector is an Acer XD1170D, and it has no vents on the top of the projector. I am wondering if there would be any problem at all in laying the projector upside down on the surface.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

BleedingStar said:


> I have a new setup where the projector is now sat on top of a 7 foot high room divider type piece. Now, projectors are meant to either be set table hight right side up or ceiling mounted upside down. So without angling it extremely downward and have to use the keystone A TON, then the image is projected with the bottom of the screen starting at about 6 feet. The projector is an Acer XD1170D, and it has no vents on the top of the projector. I am wondering if there would be any problem at all in laying the projector upside down on the surface.


Hi!
I am not sure I understand very well what you mean, but if I understand correctly you mean the projector will be upside down and lying on its top (where generally the controls are). You then propably mean something like what is in below picture.
If this is the case, just make sure to put it on something soft (I used soft foam) not to scratch its enclosure, and there shouldn't be a problem. You have to make sure the projector can turn the picture upside down from the menu though (check for Front/Ceiling configuration).

Hope this helps!


----------



## BleedingStar (Feb 3, 2008)

yes that is exactly what I was meaning. Didn't think it would be too much of an issue, but i figured i'd check.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I had this "standby" business projector in this configuration for about 500 hours with no problems


----------

